# Long sleeve summer fishing shirts



## GG34

Anybody have any recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## mbhale

I really like Patagonia's Tropic Comfort Hoodie and their Sunshade Technical Hoodie. The Sunshade is _slightly_ thicker than the Tropic Comfort, but I found I actually like the little pocket on the Sunshade to stash stuff quickly. Tropic Comfort will be a bit cooler for summer.


----------



## TX_Brad

I wear Simms, Patagonia, and Columbia long sleeve shirts just about every day of the summer (100% Poly). I was diagnosed with a melanoma about 8 years ago and since I am horrible about remembering sun screen, I tend to wear those even when not fishing. Most of mine are the Simms Solarflex Hoody


----------



## J-Dad

mbhale said:


> I really like Patagonia's Tropic Comfort Hoodie and their Sunshade Technical Hoodie. The Sunshade is _slightly_ thicker than the Tropic Comfort, but I found I actually like the little pocket on the Sunshade to stash stuff quickly. Tropic Comfort will be a bit cooler for summer.


I’ve been wearing the Tropic Comfort Sun Hoodie. Cool for a long sleeve shirt, and with the thumb holes and hood I keep sun off my hands, neck, and ears - the places where I’ve had the most attention from the dermatologist.


----------



## firecat1981

I switched to Habit years ago after wasting money on columbia, breath like a fish, and a few others. They sell them at Sam's Club for $15, and I like them better then the button up Columbia's I had. They have the microfiber style too, but I hate that style.


----------



## Mako 181

I am a Florida native.....WTF is a shirt?


----------



## Skram

Aftco’s are nice and I really like my FreeFly ones too.


----------



## mavdog32

Second for freefly, I absolutely love those shirts.


----------



## Crazy Larry

Orvis dri-release hoodie. Feels soft like cotton t-shirt. Printed ones (camo) are thicker. I don’t like those as much


----------



## Copahee Hound

Free Fly and Simms exclusively


----------



## permitchaser

I have Columbia, Patagonia, Exoffiio, Simms solarflex hoody all long sleeve. Today I had 3 spots on my face frozen by my dermatologist.
My go to is long sleeve shirt, long pants, finger less gloves and a buff, I have quite a collection of buffs, I put the buff over my ball cap and around my sun glasses. I can run my boat without my hat blowing off and I can see the fish better


----------



## flyclimber

I like my freefly and simms I have an aftco but it doesnt breathe as well as the free fly.


----------



## mac

skinny water culture's shirts blow everything else I've tried out of the water, they just breathe better. I have a couple of the hoodies, I like that a lot more than wearing a buff. 

also how can you pass up this flaming jetski


----------



## Surffshr

I buy the Patagonia Sun Stretch shirts when on sale/clearance. I prefer non-hooded, buttons, and big pockets. I have not found a lighter material. The collars don’t button down and they don’t have the stupid back vents which I won’t buy any shirt that has those features.


----------



## PG350

Whatever walmart sells are fine but I get Columbia at the outlet for real cheap.


----------



## GG34

Thanks for all the replies. I'll check them out. I'm partial to Simms. Anybody use any of their button up shirts? I'll check out freefly as well. I'm starting to get sunspots as I get older.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher

Thanks for posting this.....I’m always hot and native born Floridian (don’t use that term cracker as I might get offended...really? Grow some) Have a couple of go to shirts and one that surprised me was Fish Hippie’s Solarhaze; man I just put that shirt on and it feels like my temperature drops 15 degrees (obviously overstated). Also like Columbia Omnifreeze Zero which are pretty good. My EDS (work) is generally the Orvis Castaway button down, yes it has the maligned (see OP) back vent and button down collar but have gone from the office to fly fishing in this and cool throughout my work day. Everyone constantly complements the shirt. Definitely interested in checking out SWC’s shirts after post here - really like their stuff. Heard good things about Dri-release and have some ExOfficio that are OK, BTW the ExO boxers can’t be beat in my book. ExO Sol Cools also have a cool to the touch feeling when donning them. Stay Cool and safe out there you MS’ers.


----------



## FMH

I've gone back to long sleeve 100% cotton button front shirts like the Columbia Bonehead. All the other synthetic materials feel like a plastic bag over me. I only wear the few I kept when it's cool out. Lightweight poplin cotton breathes and only softens with age. I've actually been buying some of the old Orvis, LL Bean and Sea Harbor fishing shirts on EBAY and love them. I think the Sea Harbor shirts are the best and wish they were still made.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Mako 181 said:


> I am a Florida native.....WTF is a shirt?


Or shoes


----------



## TieOneOnJax

AFTCO Vertex give you the best bang for your buck in my opinion. If you look you’ll find them for under $30 and they’re absolutely great. Super comfy, built in glasses cleaner, vertical vents on rear instead of the stupid horizontal one, and hidden button down collar. Very nice looking shirts that travel well from casual outings to the boat. Highly recommend.


----------



## BobGee

GG34 said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I'll check them out. I'm partial to Simms. Anybody use any of their button up shirts? I'll check out freefly as well. I'm starting to get sunspots as I get older.


I like the Simms Stone Cold long sleeve shirts. They are light and get lighter as they break in. The sleeves are long enough to cover your wrists. I can usually find them new but discounted on eBay.


----------



## g8rfly

for the dead heat of summer, my vote is hands down the patagonia tropic comfort hoodie. It's the thinnest (but still durable) shirt out there. I love the freefly and simms stuff too, but it's a fair bit warmer.


----------



## pete_paschall

I started wearing these in short sleeves (collared for work and t-shirts for not work) a few years ago. They are basically all I wear any more, even after having several of the "big boy" brands in my closet. 2 pack for $18 for the long sleeves.

https://www.amazon.com/Hanes-Sleeve...sprefix=hanes+perfo,aps,472&sr=8-3&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Alexander Wilcox

1000% free fly. Pretty much all I wear while fishing. Free fly lightweight hoodies and simms superlight pants keep my pale irish skin protected in the Louisiana sun


----------



## Copahee Hound

pete_paschall said:


> I started wearing these in short sleeves (collared for work and t-shirts for not work) a few years ago. They are basically all I wear any more, even after having several of the "big boy" brands in my closet. 2 pack for $18 for the long sleeves.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Hanes-Sleeve-T-Shirt-Small-Royal/dp/B00KBZSYLG/ref=sr_1_3?crid=371XUTLL53WTW&dchild=1&keywords=hanes+performance+t+shirts+for+men&qid=1591881852&sprefix=hanes+perfo,aps,472&sr=8-3&th=1&psc=1


I forgot about these! I got one in a tournament a few years back and it was awesome, but for the life of me I can’t figure out why it doesn’t fit years later


----------



## Scout821

GG34 said:


> Anybody have any recommendations? Thanks.


I would try out Tunaskin. They are a local company based out of Fort Myers. www.tunaskin.net or or to one of their retail stores Sarasota, Fort Myers Beach, Bonita Springs, or Key West. They offer some awesome shirts. Super comfortable, breathable, and very reasonably priced. Also made out of 100% recycled materials. I might have a bias opinion because work for them but i also wear the stuff 24/7.


----------



## GG34

Thanks for all the recs


----------



## GG34

BobGee said:


> I like the Simms Stone Cold long sleeve shirts. They are light and get lighter as they break in. The sleeves are long enough to cover your wrists. I can usually find them new but discounted on eBay.


Just bought two of these really cheap. Great shirts. Thanks.


----------



## Captaindave

UPF 50+ Hanes Sport™ Men's FreshIQ™ Cool DRI® Long Sleeve Tee’s

Many colors, $10 each on sale directly at Hanes online, hold up well and some of the cooler ones I have found. Extremely lightweight.

Also if you want a true fishing style UPF 50+ With hoods and masks look at Koofin sold on Amazon. Best I have found for solid sun protection and comfort and far cheaper than most name brands.


----------



## Marshdweller08

GG34 said:


> Anybody have any recommendations? Thanks.


FreeFly 100%, nothing less!
Bamboo long-sleeved with hoodie.


----------



## Captaindave

Backcountry 16 said:


> Or shoes


I had 2 skin cancer surgeries earlier this year, since then I have learned all about shirts, masks, big hats and long pants.


----------



## Matym

My go to is SWC but I also have several of the Columbia shirts. My wife bought me a Sams Club Columbia once, and I wore it once. It wasn't the same material and didn't breathe, but the stuff you get from a regular fishing shop or a Columbia store are way better.


----------



## Flats Raider

A4 shirts on Amazon. A guy on THT has a screen printing business down in the Keys, he recommended them. They work great for me. I‘ve had Simms, Orvis etc., but got sick of spending $60 on a shirt only to have a run in with fish guts.


----------



## Buffalo Bob

Skram said:


> Aftco’s are nice and I really like my FreeFly ones too.


I wear a lot of AFTCO & love FreeFly also. My son just bought a FreeFly hoodie. He knows I like them also. Waiting to see if I get a FreeFly hoodie for Father's Day! (Probably wishful thinking! HaHa)


----------



## sotilloa1078

I weak the AFTCO Samurai 2 exclusively. They are very light and comfortable with UPF 50. 

I have worn the FreeFly bamboo shirts and if there’s not a 10 mph breeze out I feel like I’m suffocating! They are very soft and comfortable but I would use that shirt more in the cooler months.


----------



## crboggs

The SWC hoodies are pretty much all I am buying right now.

https://www.skinnywaterculture.com/products/hawksbill-hoodie


----------



## backcast

Plug for Patagonia Tropic Comfort Hoodie. I played golf today in Houston. temperature was 92 and feels like over 100. I wore the gray Tropic Comfort Hoodie. I was really comfortable with long sleeves. Thanks to mbhale, 98rfly and J-Dad for recommended it. 
I did internet search and most places were sold out of large size if that tells you anything. the back of my neck had gotten the hood wet and when I touched it there was a “cool” sensation like it had been iced.


----------



## shb

Mako 181 said:


> I am a Florida native.....WTF is a shirt?




Microskiff should start a fashion, and accessorizing forum.


----------



## Jason M

I like the Aftco hoodies and have really started liking any that have the thumb holes in the sleeve. I have tried the gloves and just can't get used to them.


----------



## backcast

Speaking of gloves. I have been using the Maxiflex ultimate glove for a few years. I just cut off the tips. Ordered off Amazon. They are to me great for poling. they clean up really well and shed mud.
Joe


----------



## Renegade

Skinny Water Culture Raglan shirts are the clear winner in my opinion.

Followed by Reef & Ledge.

if we are talking button ups, Howler, Simms and Patagonia are all great.


----------



## Buffalo Bob

Just recently bought my second Free Fly Bamboo long sleeve T-shirt. Got the blue camo w/ hood & really looking forward to trying it while on the water. have worn Free Fly Bamboo shirts for years and really comfortable. ... Also, I like the fit, feel, & wearability of AFTCO shirts.


----------



## Sabalo

Most long sleeve shirts were too hot for me in summer, both button down and the pull over type. I tried many, then stumbled across Simms bicomp intruder. I don’t get hot and fish in high humidity and temps in 90’s. In addition, if gets wet from spray or rain they dry FAST. Been a lifesaver for me and wish I would have found them years ago.


----------



## bababouy

I have been wearing the Simms LS Solarflex shirts for a few years. I have a closet full of other thin fishing shirts, Mang shirts, flood tide, orvis, but the Simms shirts feel the most comfortable in the Florida heat. They are 60 or 70 bucks and they get shit all over them, but I consider them work shirts for fishing. They make the experience comfortable and keep my skin safe, so they're worth the dough.


----------



## sotilloa1078

GG34 said:


> Anybody have any recommendations? Thanks.


AFTCO Samurai 2


----------



## SomaliPirate

TieOneOnJax said:


> AFTCO Vertex give you the best bang for your buck in my opinion. If you look you’ll find them for under $30 and they’re absolutely great. Super comfy, built in glasses cleaner, vertical vents on rear instead of the stupid horizontal one, and hidden button down collar. Very nice looking shirts that travel well from casual outings to the boat. Highly recommend.


I second the AFTCO. Really nice shirts.


----------



## Ben Sheppard

I am thrifty. Try on line Patagonia Worn Wear site, I look under memes sun shirts or sun block. I like their three way stretch fabrics and I like paying about 30 cents on the dollar buying used or blemished shirts. I have had good at thrift stores on shirts and pants. Most have no wear.


----------



## Monty

firecat1981 said:


> I switched to Habit years ago after wasting money on columbia, breath like a fish, and a few others. They sell them at Sam's Club for $15, and I like them better then the button up Columbia's I had. They have the microfiber style too, but I hate that style.


I think they all are a type of Nylon. I have a bunch of $45-50 Columbia shirts. My favorite though for fishing is a $18 shirt bought at Bells. When mackeral blood gets slung on it, I don't worry (and its white). After fishing and its dinner time -- I put on a Columbia. And yes I wear long sleeve to protect my skin.


----------



## scrapiron

Another fan of Simms button ups. Been through all the others and the Simms are a lot better in keeping me cool.
I kayak about 60% with a PFD, and the Simms are doing great.


----------



## BrainlessBoater

Huk?


----------



## 17hpxt89

Whatever’s clean at the time. I like the freeflys with hood, but I’m not scared to fish all day in dead of summer in a long sleeve cotton t shirt.


----------



## stussing

for pull over I have been happy with the Aftco. For button up I prefer Under Armour and Simms.


----------



## Donovan

I really like the simms solar flex hoodies


----------



## smitty

I use columbia ones that have the built in hoodie to keep the sun off of my neck and they work and feel great.


----------



## skinny_fishing

I really like the UPF shirts that Hurley sells, super thin material, about half the thickness of normal UPF shirts. I wear those mostly in the middle of summer when it's the hottest and I've never had a problem sweating too much. I get em cheap at the Hurley outlet too.


----------



## Blackdogfish

Simms bi comp long sleeve. Button up The wrists do not have buttons and nothing gets caught on them.


----------



## HeaveToo

Oh man, I will probably be roasted, but I really like my Huk shirts. They seem to be good quality compared to other brands that I have.


----------



## The Fin

GG34 said:


> Anybody have any recommendations? Thanks.


It’s hard for me to even think about long sleeve fishing shirts as it’s 17 out right now with fresh snow to boot!😳


----------



## redchaser

I like long sleeve sun hoodies, preferably with the thumb hole because that leaves only my fingers exposed to the sun. I've had name brand ones and generics, and really didn't find enough difference in them to justify the cost of the name brands so I search Amazon and buy them, usually for $18 - $20 each. Last ones I got were a brand called Safort.


----------



## taylorisland

Duck camp is great and my go to when it’s not real hot, it’s Very comfortable but slightly warmer than others since it’s bamboo but i love the feel over synthetic. During the dog days it’s usually a simms or sea level apparel long sleeve and hooded. I’ve gotten away from the button downs while fishing except for a couple that simms makes.


----------



## Jcd0818

I like Patagonia and Free Fly. Marsh wear also makes a good sun shirt.


----------



## Cody Taylor

Gotta have the hood


----------



## Flyboy

I pretty much wear the hatch bamboo sun hoodies but Raskob introduced me to the idea of sunsleeves and a t-shirt: much more breathable since you get airflow up into your armpits


----------



## SupergrandslamIII

I have some shorts from free fly apparel - they are made out of bamboo cotton and are just amazing


----------



## Micro Thinfisher

Have a couple of Pelagic shirts they seem pretty cool to me and have a couple of Columbia Omni-Freeze which are also cool. Would like to try SWC and the new Hells Bay shirts.


----------



## rovster

I have to say after reading this thread I got me and my son some Free Fly gear and I have to say I'm sold. Super nice and light and super comfortable. Will buy some more. Pricey but worth it. .


FWIW, I got a couple of the light weight long sleeve hoodies.....


----------



## The Fin

GG34 said:


> Anybody have any recommendations? Thanks.


I’ve used some “Breathe Like A Fish” Jersey/shirts. Well ventilated underarms and alongside the torso!


----------

